# My dog ate chocolate!



## lewis4596 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello
Could someone tell me if this is dangerous?

My dog ( 8 month shihtzu) ate 3/4 of a small double chocolate mini muffin and I don't know what to do. 

I have no idea if that amount is dangerous

Can someone help me and if anyone needs more info, ask.

Edit: He ate 3/4 of one muffin - http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=266281760


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

If you're concerned about your dog, you should be calling your vet, not asking a bunch of strangers.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

In my NON VETERINARY opinion, this amount of chocolate is probably not dangerous to your dog. I would recommend, however, a phone call to your vet to discuss it.


----------



## Papa Deuce (Mar 26, 2007)

*See a vet if concerned.* But heck, my lab ate a 2 POUND chocolate bar one time with no ill effects.


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

lewis4596 said:


> Hello
> Could someone tell me if this is dangerous?
> 
> My dog ( 8 month shihtzu) ate 3/4 of a small double chocolate mini muffin and I don't know what to do.
> ...


Please see a vet ASAP, for such a small dog that amount of chocolate can cause serious problems already.



Papa Deuce said:


> *See a vet if concerned.* But heck, my lab ate a 2 POUND chocolate bar one time with no ill effects.


There is a difference in weight between a shihtzu and a labrador ...


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

A muffin has milk chocolate cocoa in it but the primary ingredients are sugar, flour..,etc... the worst offenses are dark chocolate and baking chocolate. Your dog should be fine but I am not a vet. Now if he ate a few squares of baking chocolate... you'd need him checked out!


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Papa Deuce said:


> *See a vet if concerned.* But heck, my lab ate a 2 POUND chocolate bar one time with no ill effects.


LOL my dog ate a 3lb bag of halloween candy, wrappers and all... omg...


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

WheatenDaneMom said:


> A muffin has milk chocolate cocoa in it but the primary ingredients are sugar, flour..,etc... the worst offenses are dark chocolate and baking chocolate. Your dog should be fine but I am not a vet. Now if he ate a few squares of baking chocolate... you'd need him checked out!


From the ingredients list of that particular muffin: ... Plain Chocolate Chips (11%), Fat Reduced Cocoa Powder (5%) ...

Plain Chocolate Chips contain ... Cocoa Mass ... Cocoa Butter

I wouldn't risk it, not with a small breed puppy, but that might be just me. If it would be my dog, I would be at the phone with the vet right now. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Papa Deuce (Mar 26, 2007)

Sybille said:


> Please see a vet ASAP, for such a small dog that amount of chocolate can cause serious problems already.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference in weight between a shihtzu and a labrador ...



And a gigantic difference between a tiny muffin and 2 POUNDS of chocolate.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

my dog ate chocolate too, I called the Poison Control line, and they told me to look for symptoms, and if they appear, to take him to Emergency Vet right away, - find your local number for Animal Poison Control, it cost me about $60 to make the call, but totally worth it


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

Papa Deuce said:


> And a gigantic difference between a tiny muffin and 2 POUNDS of chocolate.


Yes, I know! But would you really risk not calling your vet when it comes to a small breed puppy and a possible chocolate intox?


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

chubby said:


> my dog ate chocolate too, I called the Poison Control line, and they told me to look for symptoms, and if they appear, to take him to Emergency Vet right away, - find your local number for Animal Poison Control, it cost me about $60 to make the call, but totally worth it


Here is a helpful link regarding the symptoms: http://www.vetrica.com/care/dog/chocolate.shtml


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Papa Deuce said:


> And a gigantic difference between a tiny muffin and 2 POUNDS of chocolate.


Just as or more important than the quantity is what kind of chocolate it was. Baking chocolate > dark chocolate > milk chocolate as far as toxicity goes, it takes fairly small amounts of baking chocolate to be toxic.


----------

